# This Is An Email I Received Today....



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

A CALL FOR ACTION IN THE RV INDUSTRY

We are in the process of making the unsanitary and environmentally unfriendly current method of dumping RV holding tanks a thing of the past. To do this we need to change the current minimum standard by which RVs are built to, under NFPA (National Fire Protection Agency) section 1192 Standard on Recreational Vehicles.

The solution is simple and cost effective for everyone.

1. The sewer hose needs to be connected to the RV at all times.

2. The sewer hose and fittings need to be tested and listed. Currently there are no standards set on hoses/fittings which is resulting in leaks and outright failures.

3. The sewer inlet fitting needs to have a method to shut off the flow in the event a problem occurs.

How you can help:
Please fill out the form linked below, and express your views on dumping holding tanks and the reason you feel a more sanitary method is desirable. (Your comments/views can be entered in the box located under the title "Statement of Problem and Substantiation for Comment".)

Click here to access form: http://www.phasefourindustries.com/report/

Once you hit the submit button on the form, your comments will be sent directly to NFPA as well as be included with my requested changes report.

Please complete by Wednesday, February 28th.

If you have any questions concerning this, please feel free to call me direct. Thanks for your attention and action in this matter.

Best regards,
Douglas Swarts
Phase Four Industries
877-787-8833 Toll Free
831-636-9775 Local 
www.phasefourindustries.com


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Sounds like he has a gizmo he wants to corner the market on.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just sounds like more regulation to me, and frankly I think we have plenty of that in our lives already.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

It sounds more like a tactic to get your information for sales calls and direct marketing. The idea doesn't even look feasible. I like the statment to the effect of "you need an access box and place to store 12' of hose." Isn't that the bumper?

If it was a good mod wouldn't it be right there with the quickie flush?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

If I fill out the form I will tell them to leave things the way they are. I smell a skunk, not a holding tank


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

This system that Phase Four Ind. is touting might be an excellent product. But it looks to me like it would add substantially to the cost of an RV and would require even more maintenace.

I'll pass.

Dan


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

h2oman said:


> Sounds like he has a gizmo he wants to corner the market on.


Well indeed he does have some gizmo's to market. They're right there on his web page at www.phasefourindustries.com


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

You beat me to it. There is nothing revolutionary about this. It is just another example of someone wanting regulation to favor their business. Sort of like requiring every house have a stand-by generator in your town and you owning the only generator shop...

Reverie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Reverie said:


> You beat me to it. There is nothing revolutionary about this. It is just another example of someone wanting regulation to favor their business. Sort of like requiring every house have a stand-by generator in your town and you owning the only generator shop...
> 
> Reverie


Well said









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't care what anybody says... I'm not driving down the road dragging my permenantly attached sewer hose behind the Outback!









Nice try there, Mr. Swarts!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

This simply Stinks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I don't care what anybody says... I'm not driving down the road dragging my permenantly attached sewer hose behind the Outback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Doug, you beat me to it!


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

When I first started RVing last year it occured to me that there's a part of the experience that seems to have been over-looked by the technologists, and that's the process of dumping waste water and sewage. It seems to me that given the advanced technologies that are becoming common-place on newer RVs like remotes for the AC and heat, automatic awnings, self-leveling, etc. why hasn't anything been done to make dumping more fool-proof environmentally safe, risk and stress free. Really, there has to be a better way than what we use now.
and and


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Karma said:


> When I first started RVing last year it occured to me that there's a part of the experience that seems to have been over-looked by the technologists, and that's the process of dumping waste water and sewage. It seems to me that given the advanced technologies that are becoming common-place on newer RVs like remotes for the AC and heat, automatic awnings, self-leveling, etc. why hasn't anything been done to make dumping more fool-proof environmentally safe, risk and stress free. Really, there has to be a better way than what we use now.
> and and


Actually, I agree with you. I just don't think we need a new regulation to address a non-existant problem. I have visited a few dump stations and I have only dealt with problems a couple of times. If your product is good, then let it rise to the top of the marketplace and let people decide to buy it.

It's like this, I don't smoke so I don't like paying for ashtrays and lighters I will never use whenever I purchase a car. 25 years ago you couldn't find a car without ashtrays and lighters. Today, most cars only have them as options or not at all. It wasn't a regulation that led to this change, it was the market. Let the market decide. Don't attempt to put in place a regulation to force us to buy your product, just make a better, more useful product and sell it for a fair price.

Reverie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

h2oman said:


> Sounds like he has a gizmo he wants to corner the market on.


Sounds like it to me

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Phooey on this guy.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Check out their web site, or don't. their drain hoses sell for $89.00 and up. My guess is their fishing for e-mail addresses to try and sell these over priced hoses.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just in case anyone wants to see what NFPA 1192 has to say now, here is a link to an online viewable version.

NFPA 1192

I agree with the others, that this individual is trying to market his product, and either collect email address' and possibly tilt the NFPA committee to mandate his product.

Tim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

bad man


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Day late, buck short.

http://excelrvs.com/ext_features.htm

Click on Pivot-EZ

Sluggo


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Sounds like another salesman with his own agenda to me.









I think I'll pass.

Do we have a vote?

Here's mine























Russ


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Folks, this *IS* a phishing (correct spelling) site. As a former IT security manager, I still maintain much of the software on my laptop that brings up alerts for sites like these. When I check on where the form was being sent, without sending it, my security software alerted on it and described it as a phishing site. Do not, I repeat, Do Not fill in the form and send it unless you want to have sensitive information from your computer sent to them.

Here's a definition of Phishing for those of you who are interested:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phishing

Take Care and Be Cautious
Tripp


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I had major reservations when I saw it...thanks for all the info.

That EXCEL is one sharp product though.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

h2oman said:


> Sounds like he has a gizmo he wants to corner the market on.


That was my immediate thought!


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Even it this was legit (and we all know it isn't), why would he be trying to influencing the NFPA standards for RV construction???? How you drain your sewage tank has nothing to do with fire protection or construction standards necessary for fire protection. That just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hokie said:


> Even it this was legit (and we all know it isn't), why would he be trying to influencing the NFPA standards for RV construction???? How you drain your sewage tank has nothing to do with fire protection or construction standards necessary for fire protection. That just doesn't make any sense.


That was what I was thinking initially, but then I looked at the standard, and believe it or not, plumbing is chapter 7 of the standard, and sewer hose connections are specified. Follow the link in my previous post, it leads to an on-line only (not savable or printable) version of the standard on NFPA's web site, and you can read it for yourself.

Just some background information on NFPA. Being a firefighter, we deal with a great many NFPA standards, and I can tell you, they are very comprehensive in their coverage, and sometimes don't always make sense. In addition to things like standard for RV construction, the Life Safety Code, and sprinkler system design, the NFPA also writes standards on firefighter training and qualifications, Fire Apparatus design and equipment, fire department staffing and deployment, and a multitude of others. Every now and then a commercial interest is able to pass something through a standard committee, a find themselves the sole provider of the "widget" now required on all new fire engines.

Don't take this wrong, the NFPA does a lot of great work, and we are lucky to have them, but sometimes things get a little carried away.

And they are only "standards" and not statutory mandates. Unless a state or an industry accepts and adopts the standard, there is no requirement to follow the standard.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just love the fact we all have each others back on this one...









Yippee Outbackers.com!!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Just some background information on NFPA. Being a firefighter, we deal with a great many NFPA standards, and I can tell you, they are very comprehensive in their coverage, and sometimes don't always make sense. In addition to things like standard for RV construction, the Life Safety Code, and sprinkler system design, the NFPA also writes standards on firefighter training and qualifications, Fire Apparatus design and equipment, fire department staffing and deployment, and a multitude of others. Every now and then a commercial interest is able to pass something through a standard committee, a find themselves the sole provider of the "widget" now required on all new fire engines.

Don't take this wrong, the NFPA does a lot of great work, and we are lucky to have them, but sometimes things get a little carried away.

And they are only "standards" and not statutory mandates. Unless a state or an industry accepts and adopts the standard, there is no requirement to follow the standard.

Tim
[/quote]

Unfortunately, that "accepting and adopting" happens quite frequently. The NFPA kinda pokes its nose in where it really has no business. A few years ago, a standard for manning different sorts of equipment was promulgated. In a great many places, that was used to beat governing bodies over the head, with the help of insurance companies who are always anxious to spend other people's money, with the result that many jurisdictions conjured up a sudden "requirement" that X-many more firefighters were required. It hit our city at a time when money was really tight, and resulted in lots of deferred maintenance and actual loss of jobs in other areas, so these staffing levels could be met. This, in a town which has an average of zero fire runs a day, and maybe half a dozen medicals run out of four stations. The medicals, incidentally, are backup for a county EMS.

But - PDs and FDs are always first in line at the budget trough, and rarely are denied.

Nuttin' personal, Tim. Been on all three sides of this one, just calling it like it was in our town.

Sluggo


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> It hit our city at a time when money was really tight, and resulted in lots of deferred maintenance and actual loss of jobs in other areas, so these staffing levels could be met. This, in a town which has an average of zero fire runs a day, and maybe half a dozen medicals run out of four stations. The medicals, incidentally, are backup for a county EMS.
> 
> But - PDs and FDs are always first in line at the budget trough, and rarely are denied.
> 
> ...


Well, I have to honestly say that I am surprised to hear that. Perhaps in Colorado FD's and PD's come first, but that is the exception. I'm sure you are referring to NFPA 1710, the standard on Fire Department Staffing and Deployment.

The fact of the matter is that in the majority of the country, Fire Departments are understaffed. In my own department, our department experienced 0 growth since 1974, and in fact has 2 less firefighters available per shift since the City took the ambulance from the FD, and gave it to the Hospital in 1991. Meanwhile, call volumes have tripled, and population has doubled.

I would be more then happy to debate this issue with you, but this is not the venue for that, so I will stop boring our forum mates. If you would like we can discuss this further by pm or email.

Tim


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

countrygirl said:


> That EXCEL is one sharp product though.


We saw one at the Houston RV show last week, and I had to drag DW out of it- maybe when we hit the lottery LOL . . . . .

sorry - didn't mean to be a hijacker- back to our regularly scheduled topic . . . . .


----------

